# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > For Other Platforms(Mac, Google Docs, Mobile OS etc) >  >  Can't start Solver.  Error message says Solver.xlam already open.

## DaveHills

Hello everyone,

I'm a new user of this forum seeking help with a problem I've had for a while now.

I have an excel spreadsheet in which I use solver.  It worked well for the last couple of years until recently.  Now I find the error message: "A document with the name solver.xlam is already open" appears every time I try to launch solver from the Tools menu of my spreadsheet.  I have tried to uninstall solver so that I can re-install it but when I try to move the solver add-in to the "trash", it refuses to go saying "Can't move solver to Trash because it is in use".  This happens even when I have quit Excel and StatPlus.

I upgraded to Lion a few months ago.  Could this problem be related to the upgrade?  How do I solve my solver problem?

Dave

----------


## Alf

Some comments on Lion and Solver in this link: http://itpixie.com/2011/07/mac-os-x-...f-quick-fixes/

Alf

----------

